
Show HN: Wonkavision – Screenprinting a Movie Scene - rchrch
https://github.com/RCHowell/Wonkavision
======
ta999999171
Very cool!! Sorry it didn't get more attention.

In last paragraph, you meant not enough contrast, I believe!

Thanks for the writeup!

